# Ideas for treats used with clicker training



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I've used either sliced carrot or simple hay cubes for quite a time now (not for clicker training, though) and my horse loves them - he enjoys the act of receiving something more than the taste itself!, but have you considered that your horse has something that she values much higher than food? For example, grazing, scratching in a particular spot, taking the halter off, letting her romp around or go faster, etc. No all horses are food motivated and if you have to go through various kinds of treats, because "the value wears off", something's not quite right with the particular approach of training for the particular horse. Besides, clicker training is supposed to wean off the treats over time, not stick to them as the sole reason why a horse should be motivated at all.


----------



## jamesdean57 (Feb 2, 2013)

There is 18 home made horse treats here, hope that helps.

Easy to Make Horse Treat Recipes | Homemade Horse Treats


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Mine are like pigs when I offer senior pellet a few senior pellets but I preferred a bag full of carrot coins. Horse got only one at a time. When I offered it my hand was always positioned so he had to turn his head away from me. He learned that treats are over there and to not mug my body for them.


----------



## Cielo Notturno (Sep 12, 2013)

My horse is so in love with carrots that I never had the need to give him something else.

Maybe giving her too many things made her bored? So that now she always expects something new and yummier?


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I use hay pellets for a 'normal' reward and Ginger Ridge Super Stars for 'special' rewards. My horse is highly food motivated and has yet to get tired of anything I give him, though :lol:


----------



## luvmydrafts (Dec 26, 2013)

Baby carrots or anything else around that size that is easy for them to quickly put in their mouth...i like the carrots too because they're healthy..


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't do clicker training, but I do carry treats in my saddlebags as rewards for performing "tasks" and my guys never get tired of their treats.....carrots and Purina's Dobbins Delights. My 4 yr old will side pass like an old pro because I give him a treat after I run him through a couple of manueuvers. So I don't know if it is normal for them to get bored of food rewards so easily. I think my guys would eat rocks if they thought it was a reward. :lol:

The only thing I can think of is your horse isn't that food motivated. :think: Very interesting!


----------



## ecasey (Oct 18, 2013)

Sliced carrots. Easy to get, cheap, and healthy!


----------



## HalfAHaffie (Jul 22, 2012)

I use Honeycomb cereal. Cheap, not sticky or wet, one at a time is substantial enough to chew on, and light enough that my treat pouch doesn't droop on my belt from the weight.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Our store had outdated cheerios drastically reduced so I bo't a huge box for a couple of bucks. The horses loved them but they didn't work well for treats. If the horse exhaled they were all over the ground. OK back to the carrots.


----------

